# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Kosovari që vrau dy ushtarë amerikanë në Frankfurt: Arid Uka, burgim të përjetshëm

## fattlumi

Frankfurt, 2 mars - Dy persona kanë vdekur në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit, pasi që një kosovar ka shtënë në drejtim të një autobusi, që bartte ushtarë amerikanë, ka njoftuar policia gjermane. Dy persona të tjerë në autobus, që besohet se janë ushtarë, kanë marrë plagë serioze.  Policia ka arrestuar një 21-vjeçar  nga Kosova.
Shoferi dhe një ushtar ka vdekur në sulm Nuk është e qartë nëse ky është një sulm terrorist.


Koha.net

-------------

Për veten time shpresoj qe ky te jetë ndonjë i sëmurë psiqik,perndryshe nëse është sulm terrorist,atëhere mjerë për ne si shqiptarë,njerëz jofalenderues,bukepermbysur. :i terbuar:

----------


## fattlumi

Si duket e vertete qenka kjo.
Edhe frankfurter allgemeine zeitung shkruan te njejten gje.

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub77CAECAE94D7...~Scontent.html

----------


## Gogi

> Frankfurt, 2 mars - Dy persona kanë vdekur në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit, pasi që një kosovar ka shtënë në drejtim të një autobusi, që bartte ushtarë amerikanë, ka njoftuar policia gjermane. Dy persona të tjerë në autobus, që besohet se janë ushtarë, kanë marrë plagë serioze.  Policia ka arrestuar një 21-vjeçar  nga Kosova.
> Shoferi dhe një ushtar ka vdekur në sulm Nuk është e qartë nëse ky është një sulm terrorist.
> 
> 
> http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,6,51189
> 
> -------------
> 
> Për veten time shpresoj qe ky te jetë ndonjë i sëmurë psiqik,perndryshe nëse është sulm terrorist,atëhere mjerë për ne si shqiptarë,njerëz jofalenderues,bukepermbysur.


 Me se pari mjer per ata qe ka sulmuar ushtaret sepse ai Kosovari ( sic po quhet e garant eshte Shqiptar nga Kosova) do kalbet ne burg per tan jeten. Ai nuk e perfaqeson Kosoven, ai perfaqeson veteveten, sepse ke edhe Amerikan terrorista te ndryshem, mirepo nuk e perfaqesojne Ameriken.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

nuk dihet ende kush ka shten (zeri i amerikes).



nese eshte shqiptare te denohet me vdekje.

----------


## Darius

Gjera qe priten. Talibane te tille ke dhe ne forum. Nga ata qe urrejne cdo gje amerikane se me demek po ndrydhin myslimanet ne gjithe boten. Rrace e ndyre dhe barbare  :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## fattlumi

> nuk dihet ende kush ka shten (zeri i amerikes).
> 
> 
> 
> nese eshte shqiptare te denohet me vdekje.


FAZ,qe eshte gazete prestigjioze,plus ka bazen ne vendin ku eshte kryer sulmi,pra Frankfurt,pohon se eshte ndaluar nje kosovar 21 vjeçar ne lidhje me sulmin.

----------


## gimche

> Gjera qe priten. *Talibane* te tille ke dhe ne forum. Nga ata qe urrejne cdo gje amerikane se me demek po ndrydhin myslimanet ne gjithe boten. Rrace e ndyre dhe barbare


Ja çfarë urrejtje ndjellin ata që thirren kinse e luftojnë përçarjen e kombit.

A do t'iu kerkosh falje shqiptarëve të besimit islam nëse akti zbulohet se nuk ka prapavijë fetare?!

----------


## Darius

Jo, sepse i konsideroj dhe do vazhdoj ti konsideroj gjithmone si *TALIBANE*. Percarja e kombit nuk vjen nga evidentimi i nje fenomeni po nga ata qe e mbeshtesin dhe e ushqejne ate. Prapavije ose jo fetare, ekstremista te tille gjen dhe ne forum. Mos valle duhet te te jap citimet e postimeve te tyre?

----------


## brooklyn2007

Arif Uka nga Mitrovica. Bravo, ne krye te lajmeve te Yahoo-s

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110302/...rport_shooting

----------


## fattlumi

Arif Uka dyshohet se vrau amerikanët

Ministri Bajram Rexhepi tha se i dyshuari për vrasjen e ushtarëve amerikanë është Arif Uka, shtetas i Kosovës.
Nga Jeton Musliu më 02 mars 2011 në ora 17:55

(E plotësuar) Përderisa Policia Gjermane ende nuk ka komentuar rreth identitetit të dyshuarit që vrau dy ushtarët amerikanë në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit, portali “Spiegel.de” raporton se Ministri kosovar i Punëve të Brendshme, Bajram Rexhepi i ka thënë agjencisë amerikane të lajmeve “AP” se “Policia e ka arrestuar dhe identifikuar për këtë rast Arif Ukën, qytetar i Kosovës”.

“Jemi duke u përpjekur që të konfirmojnë nëse sulmi është organizuar apo është sulm i ndonjë natyre tjetër”, ka thënë Rexhepi.

Mirëpo në një prononcim për ExpressOnline, para pak çastesh, Ministri Rexhepi u shpreh i pasigurt nëse vërtetë bëhet fjalë për shtetasin Arif Uka nga qyteti i Mitrovicës, megjithëse deklarata e tij për “AP” tashmë është publikuar në të gjitha mediat botërore.

Ndërkohë Kancelarja gjermane, Angela Merkel tha se Gjermania do të bëjë gjithçka është e mundur për zbardhjen e rastit.

Ajo dënoi, siç e quajti incidentin e tmerrshëm, që ndodhi në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit.


Kosovari vret dy ushtarë amerikanë

Personat e vrarë dhe të plagosur, sipas një burimi të CNN-it, janë pjesëtarë të forcës ushtarake ajrore amerikane nga baza Lakenheath në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar. Megjithëkëtë, sipas tij, këto janë vetëm informacione preliminare.

Ata ishin forca të sigurisë dhe ndodheshin rrugës për në misionin e tyre, për t’u ndërruar, ka deklaruar burimi i CNN-it, pa mundur të tregojë në mënyrë specifike se ku kanë qenë duke shkruar.

Sipas burimeve, ata fluturonin me një linjë civile fluturimi dhe jo me ndonjë aeroplan ushtarak.

Besohet se policia gjermane ka ndaluar një të ri nga Kosova, dyshohet se ai është i nacionalitetit serb.

Baza amerikane Ramstein në Gjermani rregullisht përdor fluturimet komerciale nga aeroporti i Frankfurtit.

17:25:16

Sipas mediave gjermane, të shtënat kanë ardhur nga brenda autobusit.

Ndërkohë, Policia Gjermane ka deklaruar se dy persona kanë vdekur pasi një person i armatosur ka hapur zjarr në një autobus që bartte ushtarë amerikanë në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit.

Vozitësi i autobusit dhe një ushtar amerikan raportohen se janë vrarë, kurse dy të tjerë janë plagosur rëndë.

Një 21 vjeçar që dyshohet se është nga Kosova është arrestuar nga policia, nën dyshimet se ai ka qëlluar mbi amerikanët.

Autobusi ndodhej përballë Terminalit 2 në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit që është i dyti për nga madhësia në Europë.

Policia u ka deklaruar mediave gjermane se ende nuk është e qartë nëse kjo ka të bëjë me ndonjë akt terrorist.

Zëdhënësi i Policisë Gjermane, Jurgen Linker i ka deklaruar gazetës "Die Welt" se dyshohet se incidenti ka ndodhur brenda autobusit.

Ndërkohë, korrespondenti i BBC'së në Berlin, Stephen Evans ka njoftuar se aerporti nuk është shumë larg nga baza ajrore Ramstein, ku ndodhet e vendosur selia kryesore e Forcave Ajrore Amerikane në Europë.

17:07:16

Dy ushtarë amerikanë janë qëlluar për vdekje sot në Aeroportin e Frankfurtit.

Ndërkohë, burime të Sky News tregojnë se edhe dy persona të tjerë janë plagosur në këtë incident kurse policia ka arrestuar menjëherë një 21 vjeçar nga Kosova që dyshohet se e ka kryer aktin.

Sipas raporteve, të shtënat mbi ushtarët kanë ndodhur në autobus ose afër tij.

Ngjarja ka ndodhur përballë terminalit 2 të Aeroportit të Frankfurtit që është i dyti më i madh në Evropë, ka deklaruar zëdhënësi i Aeroportit. 

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/index.php?cid=1,15,48712

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Ju lutem; lini njeane keto ceshtjet e fese se na e merezitet tani, dikush ben propagande , dikush tjeter i fyen....jane gjera krejt pa vend! 
Po c'hyn ortodoksi, muslimani, talebani etj etj tek kjo teme?! 
Mos e degradoni tani  keshtu, po silleni si kalamaj te gjithe!

----------


## Fishtani1

> Besohet se policia gjermane ka ndaluar një të ri nga Kosova, dyshohet se ai është i nacionalitetit serb.


......... :konfuz:

----------


## fattlumi

Ja edhe nje thesar tjeter ,produkt i talebanizmit.

*Dënohet kosovari, donte të sulmonte Kongresin*

Washington, 2 mars - Brahim Lajqi, 51 vjeçar, nga Silver Spring, Maryland, është dënuar me 5 vjet burgim dhe tri vjet të tjera me mbikëqyrje për shkak të mashtrimit me vizën. Gjykatësi Titus miratoi kërkesën e prokurorisë për dënim edhe për shkak të aktiviteteve të Lajqit, që lidheshin me planfikimet që po bënte për sulm në Amerikë, si shenjë proteste për intervenimin në Kosovë të SHBA-së, që ai besonte se kishte çuar në vdekjen e disa anëtarëve të familjes së tij.

"Provat tregojnë se Lajqi vazhdimisht dhe në mënyrë konstante bënte deklarata dhe ndërmerrte veprime që jepnin indikacione se planifikonte pjesëmarrje në aktivitete terroriste”, citon indeksonline gjykatësin  amerikan, Rod J. Rosenstein.

Sipas dokumenteve të gjykatës, Lajqi është një militant ekstremist i trajnuar në Bosnjë, që në disa raste kishte shfaqur dëshirën për “t’i marrë hak” Amerikës dhe diskutonte blerjen e armëve dhe të eksplozivëve për një sulm në Washington D.C.

Po sipas këtyre dokumenteve, Lajqi dy herë voziti rreth e për-rreth Washingtonit, për të parë caqet e sulmit, që përfshinin Kongresin, gjykatën ku po diskutohej leje-qëndrimi i tij, Shtëpinë e Bardhë, Departamentin e Thesarit, dhe një stacion treni në kohën që kishte më shumë udhëtarë. Lajqi e ka pranuar fajin, dhe gjithashtu ka thënë se ishte në proces të vazhdimit të patent-shofeirt për të udhëtuar në Karolinën e Jugut që të transportonte armë nga Kanadaja.

Gjykatësi Rosenstein ka falënderuar FBI-në dhe të tjerët që kanë ndihmuar në parandalimin e akteve që planifikonte kosovari Lajqi.

http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,6,51201

----------


## s0ni

Sdi c'te them me para! Me merziti jashtezakonisht ky lajm. Edhe une shpresoj te jete i semure nga mend e kokes 21vjecari, alternativa tjeter me shqeteson shume.

----------


## fattlumi

> .........


Ministri Bajram Regjepi e ka identifikuar si shqiptar nga Mitrovica me emrin Arif Uka.

Nese del serb me identitet atehere eshte ne te mire tonen,mirepo e keqja gjithmone del e vertete.

----------


## Fishtani1

Sa e cuditshme

Serbet deri tani asnje veprim nuk kane bere ndaj amerikaneve "ku nga pikepamja e tyre amerikanet jane armiq dhe kane marr token e tyre", kurse shqiptaret vrasim amerikan kur keta neve na dhuruan lirine dhe nga shpetuan nga shfarosja.

Si ka mundesi kjo?, kaq te pabese jemi ne shqiptaret (taliban), e sa ta here po ndodh kjo?

----------


## s0ni

> Të paktën ne jemi më shqiptarë se ju për shumë arsye:
> 
> Për flamurin kuq e zi në vitet 80' dhe 90' jemi rrahur dhe kemi vuajtur nëpër burgje.
> 
> Ndërkaq ju që ulëroni ketu keni shkuar rreth 4 mijë veta dhe jeni konvertuar nga shqiptarë në grek.
> 
> Ketu dihet Shqiptaria se kush e ka me gjak e zemër e kush e ka sa për maskim.


Po ti c'pate? Qetesohu!
Jane te pa-vlera lavdatat qe i ben vetes tende. Gjykimet se kush jam une apo ti i bejne te tjeret per ne. Jo ne vete. Pershembull une mund te them gjithe dita dites qe jam e mire, si une s'ka ne kete bote....por ne fakt mund te jem njeriu me i keq. E thenmja me te beren jane shume larg njera-tjetres.  Keshtu dhe puna jote.

----------


## Qyfyre

> sa i perket kesaj qe ka ndodh ne gjermani qenakan vra vetem dy ndersa keta ushtar per qdo dit vrasin me qindra dhe nuk po bahet nami
> 
> edhe pse jam kunder qeveris amerikane une nuk e perkrahi ket sulm ndaj ketyre ushtarve edhe sikur ti ishin duke shkuar ne irak e afganistan


E paske keqkuptuar lajmin. Nuk eshte per dy amerikanet qe jane vrare, se nuk jemi amerikane. Eshte per shqiptarin qe i ka vrare, se jemi shqiptare.

----------


## qerosi

> Të paktën ne jemi më shqiptarë se ju për shumë arsye:
> 
> Për flamurin kuq e zi në vitet 80' dhe 90' jemi rrahur dhe kemi vuajtur nëpër burgje.
> 
> Ndërkaq ju që ulëroni ketu keni shkuar rreth 4 mijë veta dhe jeni konvertuar nga shqiptarë në grek.
> 
> Ketu dihet Shqiptaria se kush e ka me gjak e zemër e kush e ka sa për maskim.




Shume i dashur,  e qenja SHQIPTAR nuk vjen me diplome, apo specializim.....
Krenaria, vjen tek origjinaliteti, historia e kombit, vlerat pozitive, kontributi i mire, dhe identiteti i pa ngjyrosur.

Mos fillo diskutimet ti me flamurin kuq e zi, kur flamurin kosaova e ka si te bosnjes e jo te shqiperise, apo se sa gjak derdhet ne 80 e 90, se ti je gjalle.

E verteta sado therese te jete, eshte se, shume e me teper shqiptaret po humbin identitetin e tyre, si shqiptar (europian). Dhe po joshen shume e me teper me nje identitet arabesk, te prapambetur dhe me teper barbar. Dhe si pasoje, kjo ndodhia me ket shqiptarin ne gjermani, me disa shqiptare te tjere te arrestuar ne nju jork, e raste te tjera qe sa vijne e po shtohen.

----------


## gimche

> Po ti c'pate? Qetesohu!
> Jane te pa-vlera lavdatat qe i ben vetes tende. Gjykimet se kush jam une apo ti i bejne te tjeret per ne. Jo ne vete. Pershembull une mund te them gjithe dita dites qe jam e mire, si une s'ka ne kete bote....por ne fakt mund te jem njeriu me i keq. E thenmja me te beren jane shume larg njera-tjetres.  Keshtu dhe puna jote.


Ky konkludim i yti eshte i sakte, por mos e harro faktin se per derisa nje gje nuk eshte realitet, askujt nuk i pengon. Ne mungese te pergjigjeve fshihen postimet  :shkelje syri: 
Tjetra pergjithsimi qe i bejn udheheqsit e ketij forumi akteve kriminale te len pershtypjen e ndjelljes se urrejtjes dhe perçarjes ndaj shqiptareve te Kosoves.

----------

